# Wife Just Started Scrapbooking Site



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

so my wife just started a scrapbooking site 
let me know what you think all input is good input 
www.scrapbooks-made-easy.webs.com

oh and if your interested make sure to say your from homesteadingtoday 
she will give you an even better deal


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good so far, but the brief slide show on the home page is not enough to show her work. Theres not much info on the page yet so I think after she does that she may get more interest in it.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

the pictures we definatly knew about just looking into getting more photo's and more detailed info ill let her know thanks for the reply


----------

